# People who fear their own dog (breed)



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

I've seen it several times, mostly with some of the APBT owners I know or have met. 

They don't fear their dog because of aggression but because of breed. 

Sometimes there has been an incident with another dog but not people. 
I don't want him to attack kids next.
I hope she doesn't turn on me now. 

But a lot of times the dog hasn't done nothing more than be a behaved companion imo. Not aggressive, not showing signs of problems. 

It's simply because he or she is a pit bull. 

It really bothers me that owners of the breed by into the crap and actually worry. I also don't understandwhy they own the dog when they are concerned and actually believe they could be in danger. 

One owner has had their dog for years no problems. But still says you know how Pits can be. It's just how they are. In reference to the possibility of turning on kids. You have to be real careful with them. Omg. The first time I basically corrected them, the next time I was more subtle but still said my opinion. I really didn't feel like getting into an arguement that day. 

Another person told me they always watch her behavior for warning signs because you know how Pits will turn. I don't want her to just snap on me. I'm always ready. 

This is just a few but there have been more. It's sad and frustrating.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i have to say honestly out of all the bulldog owners i know i can say not one of them has ever feared the breed they know.

it sounds to me like the people you know really should have a different breed of dog because it sounds like they would be the type to have something happen being their fault and then the dogs and breed take a black eye.

now that said i do not know details of these people so i am not attacking them but from what you describe i make that opinion. 

i have never feared anything of my own dog. he is the one dog i trust because i know him so well. i have been with him every day almost every hour (errands being the exception) since i have had him as a small puppy.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I think anyone should be aware that a dog is an animal. It deserves respect. I think lots of times pit bulls attack children because the kid is causing the dog pain and lack of training. Just now, I was cutting my APBT's nails. She came to me with LOONNG nails and I clip them weekly to try and get the quick down to normal length. She is VERY skittish when I cut them because she doesn't like me touching her feet. This is a sign she was NOT PROPERLY SOCIALIZED AS A PUP. Anyways, I clippped to close and she yelped and put her teeth on my hand. Not biting down or even snapping. Just a jerk reaction "Ow, I am in pain!!!" She stopped instantly. Now I am not afraid of her at all, but I know that she is an animal. When children are around, I NEVER let them out of sight with either of my dogs. And this is how it should be with every breed regardless of it's past or breed. Kids are going to mess with stuff. My nephew had Lucy's tail in his mouth last weekend. She didn't care, but I explained to him that that is not something we do to dogs. 

My point is that people shouldn't trust their dog, regardless of breed, enough to put them in precarious situations. It's not fair to the dog or the child (or other dog). I think many pit bulls owners fail to see that dog aggression is common in APBT's and dog aggression does not translate into child or adult aggression. They are completely different things. And if an APBT owner doesn't know that, they shouldn't own one. My APBT does not have dog aggression that I have seen, but that doesn't mean I let her play with any dog off leash that she sees. In fact, she only plays off leash with my OEB and my in-laws lab. And it took me a long time to trust her with either dog. They still NEVER are alone unsupervised with eachother. When I am at work, they are separated. 

I also have a HUGE problem with people who let pit bulls run around at dog parks. Biggest pet peeve. Especially since I own one and it affects me. And if another dog punked my dog enough that she had to defend herself, my dog would be to blame 100%. Because she is a pit bull. 

I do not fear my dog, but it's because I would never put her in the situation to scare me.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a pit bull in my area who is mistreated. He gets excited when he sees Bridget. Owner yells at him for this... and I mean really yells. Dog gets scared and then aggressive so the owner gets even more aggressive and yells louder. He forces the dog into the house while he stays outside and finishes smoking. Perfect condition for a dog to snap in. 

I haven't seen the guy out in the past month. I've seen a lady walking in who from a distance appears much nicer with the dog.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

Peanutsmom I think you are right in your judgement. I don't believe they should own them. If they do at least get educated and find out the truth. Listen when someone tells you something and read something legit on them. It's not good for the breeds rep when owners themselves run around saying this stuff. The one person I was actually in shock the first time. Then I disagreed and gave my opinion, or the truth I should say. But the next time the subject came up they sang them same tune. 

Steph there is a difference in common sense which you practice and these people. They are over cautious and fear their dog will harm them or their children just because they are a certain breed. 

I couldn't agree more on dog parks. Huge peeve of mine. Yet I've been accused of giving the APBT a bad name because I must be saying they are dangerous and snap if they can't go to dog parks. Those APBT owners and others are like the opposite as the ones I first mentioned but equally dangerous. It's the same as not leaving them together alone. Oh you think they will kill each other or your stereotyping not all pits are vicious. It's so hard to make people understand. Ugh. 

I've never had the toe nail issue, even when I have cut nails of friends APBT. Really haven't had any issue so far. I always thought of them as having a high threshold for pain and a tolerance of being messed with. But I see what you are saying. I don't think its aggression but like you said. I would try to associate it with something the dog likes. 

Bridget he probably doesn't know how to handle the dog, what to do. It could be recipe for disaster. A lot of owners don't see how they rub off on their dogs. Me and a friend walked our dogs down the road daily. When we'd get to the closest house they had a dog. At first the dog would bark and run up close to us. After a few days she would basically stay in her yard and wasn't bothered. She got used to seeing us. But one day her owner was outside. He started creaking out calling her to come and chasing her. I don't know if he just didn't want us to complain or he was scared of our dogs because they were Pits. But since he freaked the dog freaked. He could catch her and she was running all around near us and growling, hair up. Acting aggressive all because of her owner.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

SpicyBulldog said:


> Peanutsmom I think you are right in your judgement. I don't believe they should own them. If they do at least get educated and find out the truth. Listen when someone tells you something and read something legit on them. It's not good for the breeds rep when owners themselves run around saying this stuff. The one person I was actually in shock the first time. Then I disagreed and gave my opinion, or the truth I should say. But the next time the subject came up they sang them same tune.
> 
> Steph there is a difference in common sense which you practice and these people. They are over cautious and fear their dog will harm them or their children just because they are a certain breed.
> 
> ...


I know! I had a girl I knew tell me I was against pit bulls because I told her she should stop bringing her dog to dog parks. BUT her dog also growled at random men. She said it was because he was afraid of them. And he'd tried to bite one before. So I said 'why do you think it's a good idea to let your dog run around a dog park uncontrolled?'. She said he needed socialization. We got into an argument because she told me I was anti-pit bull blah blah blah. What happened to her dog? He bit someone and had to be put to sleep. Really annoys me.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't understand why you would have a dog you thought would "snap" on you, but the reality is there are far more idiot pit bull owners than smart responsible ones and when you constantly hear from everyone and everywhere that they do, I can understand why people would believe it. I got told that crap plenty when we got our first, funny how nobody says a word anymore now that it's been 4 years and we've added two more. We do have a hard time getting it through to friends/family the whole idea that no, we aren't bringing any of our dogs to family gatherings to run around with 3 other random dogs, 2 of which are bitchy, and no we don't leave them all alone together. Honestly I think unless they've seen their dogs actually get into it, that people just don't get it. They see my dogs lying and playing together, and the girls around other dogs, but they've never seen all hell break loose when the dogs find something to fight over. We've never had worse than a scuffle because the dogs are tightly managed, get along pretty well and are never more than 20 feet from us, but it happens crazy fast, I can't imagine anyone leaving their dogs loose together who's experienced that. Or god forbid a dog park.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Steph said:


> I think anyone should be aware that a dog is an animal. It deserves respect. I think lots of times pit bulls attack children because the kid is causing the dog pain and lack of training. Just now, I was cutting my APBT's nails. She came to me with LOONNG nails and I clip them weekly to try and get the quick down to normal length. She is VERY skittish when I cut them because she doesn't like me touching her feet. This is a sign she was NOT PROPERLY SOCIALIZED AS A PUP. Anyways, I clippped to close and she yelped and put her teeth on my hand. Not biting down or even snapping. Just a jerk reaction "Ow, I am in pain!!!" She stopped instantly. Now I am not afraid of her at all, but I know that she is an animal. When children are around, I NEVER let them out of sight with either of my dogs. And this is how it should be with every breed regardless of it's past or breed. Kids are going to mess with stuff. My nephew had Lucy's tail in his mouth last weekend. She didn't care, but I explained to him that that is not something we do to dogs.
> 
> My point is that people shouldn't trust their dog, regardless of breed, enough to put them in precarious situations. It's not fair to the dog or the child (or other dog). I think many pit bulls owners fail to see that dog aggression is common in APBT's and dog aggression does not translate into child or adult aggression. They are completely different things. And if an APBT owner doesn't know that, they shouldn't own one. My APBT does not have dog aggression that I have seen, but that doesn't mean I let her play with any dog off leash that she sees. In fact, she only plays off leash with my OEB and my in-laws lab. And it took me a long time to trust her with either dog. They still NEVER are alone unsupervised with eachother. When I am at work, they are separated.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!  Great post!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm really glad there seems to be some VERY responsible pit bull owners on this forum. This makes me smile!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I was going to get into the history of our breed but forgot I am not on my pit bull forums I frequent lol! 

I am a very responsible owner and I see that there are others on here that are as well! Makes me smile too!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> I was going to get into the history of our breed but forgot I am not on my pit bull forums I frequent lol!
> 
> I am a very responsible owner and I see that there are others on here that are as well! Makes me smile too!


Lol. I am on a bully board too and you'd be surprised at how many people still take their dogs to dog parks because they need "socialization". I've given up arguing because I've been close to being banned too many times. Which is why I was pleasantly surprised by pit bull owners on this forum


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Steph my boy HATES his nails done he has since he was a puppy and just saying the word nails he takes off and hides but he just tries to scramble to get away. i don't know what it is he has never been cut and i have done them myself since he was a baby every few weeks.

unfortnunately there are a lot of dumb owners that go from one extreme thinking their dog is going to "snap" to the other horrible extreme that their dog is not capable of attacking another dog and risk taking their dog into public dog settings off leash.

one thing i do not understand is people knowing they have a ha pitbull and do nothing about it and take teh dog into public. human aggression is not tolerated in the breed and if someone is tolerating their dog being human aggressive taking it into public and chancing their known HA dog to injure a human. that hurts the breed.

now that said my dog is Dog Aggressive and i do take him to dog sports. however i do keep him contained at all times and at the events people know my dog and give us our distance and he is only off leash when it is his turn. i take a lot of extra precautions to keep him from getting to anyone's dog. also i have been putting him thru obedience school so that we can learn to manage his DA while he is in public. i do not expect it to be gone and before i got him i knew it was a strong possibility that he would be DA. 

the thing that i do not understand is why anyone would get a dog of any breed and deny what it is capable of based on what it was developed to do. if you fear your own dog (and i do not care what breed) you are asking for something to happen because you are ignoring the dogs insincts. you have to know your dogs breed before you get it and you have to know your indvidual dog.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

Peanutsmom I think if you manage your dogs issue then you are responsible. If more people did that there wouldn't be a problem. It'd also help their reputation. Denying the possibility of a fight is ridiculous. 

It's great people give you space. I've had people just stand there at pit shows, granted they have whopper dogs and such which are more likely to be on the mellow side. But come on they are standing there talking with their dogs blocking the way in and out. If you are trying to go out I'd think they'd be polite and move. If you say excuse me they certainly shouldn't look like what's the problem. They really expect for you to squeeze by their dogs!? These are APBT around strange dogs, close quarters. Some of them are DA even if now reactive. At all breed shows I expect people to be more lax and even for some to crowd. Though its not just APBTs I've seen get testy. 



Steph said:


> I know! I had a girl I knew tell me I was against pit bulls because I told her she should stop bringing her dog to dog parks. BUT her dog also growled at random men. She said it was because he was afraid of them. And he'd tried to bite one before. So I said 'why do you think it's a good idea to let your dog run around a dog park uncontrolled?'. She said he needed socialization. We got into an argument because she told me I was anti-pit bull blah blah blah. What happened to her dog? He bit someone and had to be put to sleep. Really annoys me.


It's so sad people set their dogs up to fail. One guy left his two home alone together. Thought it was the craziest thing he heard that they might get into a fight. He was actually defensive about it. They are not raised to fight. The are family. Blah blah. They are trained. Even when explained the reason with common sense pit info. Well one day he got home and one was dead! Didn't have to happy, he was irresponsible in his ignorance. Because of this the other one needed to be put to sleep, wow! Sickening. One that lived had to lose her life too. What happened was his fault not hers. Having one dog kill another isn't easy to deal with but doesn't make the living dog crazy, vicious and needing to be executed. It's like people think people think selective breeding and genetic DA/fighting ability are a joke. Just raise them nice. Then when something does happen they dog snapped and is crazy in their opinion. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

Edit won't work for me but should have read 
Didn't have to happen 

Not
Didn't have to happy 

And 
Should also be 
Even if not reactive instead of now


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I am not going to lie to you there have been a few times where people got to close with their dogs (i keep him RIGHT next to me and a lot of the times i have him pinned between my legs when i do not know someone and their dog is wandering around not being monitored that is near us) that he has reacted to them but he has never gotten anyones dogs. it is a year into the sport for people to know Peanut requires personal space. i am lucky and happy that people are understanding and know he is not a bad dog that is just part of his breed. i have put a lot of time into working with him to ignore other dogs but i am fully aware that no matter how much i work with him he could easily react to someone's dog at any time so i am always aware of my surroundings and keep my eyes open for others whos dogs are not being paid attention to.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

That's all it takes is a little vigilance. It's our responsibility. People need to understand that. 

Is Peanut the Pit on the splash dog website?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah we have to look out for them. its part of being responsible.

no thats not him i am unsure of who that is actually. however he is the cover of this photographers album for splash dogs nationals 
Gallery 59 Photography | Client Galleries


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

People who fear their own dogs don't know much about dogs i think. Dog is one of the most loyal species in the world and he would never attack its own master.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

sandra0606 said:


> People who fear their own dogs don't know much about dogs i think. Dog is one of the most loyal species in the world and he would never attack its own master.


That's not true. Many people are attacked by their own dog, and the ones that make it to the news are usually pit bull attacks. However, there are warning signs that the owner overlooked.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I find that its a vicious cycle - people who fear their dog become hypervigilant and reactive, thus increasing the dog's anxiety and increasing the likelihood that the dog will react. It's important that owners not put their dogs - or themselves - in difficult situations.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally fully trust my dog with me. But when it comes to other people/animals/kids I am perhaps overprotective because Avery is fearful of new people I know this and will do everything in my power to ensure he never reaches his fear threshold.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Fearing your own dog as a long term solution is madness utter madness. Unless its a rescue and you are working out a situation fear is the wrong emotion. 

I was asked when my pup was 10 wo whether I was scared of her by a dog trainer, I was so bemused by the question I actually stumbled on the answer .

But as for my breed of dogs. Well that is a different story. I try not to make judgements on a stereotypical basis as I know for a fact that is how I am judged, but: I am very wary of other people and there rotties around where I live. I know that in the majority of cases the poor pups where bought for the purpose of looking big and tuff and the dogs respond incredibly quickly to a raised hand :-(.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> I find that its a vicious cycle - people who fear their dog become hypervigilant and reactive, thus increasing the dog's anxiety and increasing the likelihood that the dog will react. It's important that owners not put their dogs - or themselves - in difficult situations.


So true!!! One time my oeb was out front with me as a younger dog and he saw my mother in law walking down the street (she lives a block away from us) with her dog. He bolted before I could grab him (very stupid of me and irresponsible on my part) . He ran to her and then into the street where some boys were playing football. She is screaming bloody murder and calling his name freaking out. I was totally calm. I knew I had to get control of the situation, but I wasn't going to let my dog know I was a little anxious. I called his name calmly said "come" in a normal voice and he came right back to me. And that was that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my mom is afraid of Cesar she refuses to admit it but you can see it when he noses her hand she jerks away if he has somthing in his mouth she just baby talks at him to let go of it and wont reach her hand out to take it from him if new people come over she screams at em to get him. so i never ever leave him alone with her becuase shes too frightend of him to really tell him no or to stop him.
im not afraid of him at all though at first i thought i might be becuase 2 years ago i had his brother who looked very much like him who became so severly aggressive at 4 months old i could not keep him if you even told him no he would turn and attack you no snap or growl but grab you and hold you and shake not letting you go. my mom was very afraid of him Guinness was his name she did not want me to get Cesar she did not want me to get another male. so though even though im not afraid of him hurtnig her if i left him alone with her she would let him get away with anything jsut becuase shes too afraid to stop him like sometimes while he is playing with one toy he has to carry somthing in his mouth dont know why hes a little weirdo but sometimes hes not paying attention and will pick up a shoe or one of my nephews toys and i just call him over and ask him to "give" and he drops it in my hand thats that my mom however will just be like "oh Cesar you canth ave that please drop that please" and of coarse hes playing so he just wags his tail and keeps playing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't fear Bulldog breeds, I have utmost respect for them. I truly feel if you respect your friend they will respect you in return.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think it would be dumb as hell for someone to own a breed that "scares" them. How could you ever have a healthy relationship with that dog? I wish dog ignorant people would abstain from owning dogs. Alas, people will keep doing stupid crap....

I also don't know how anyone could dislike a bulldog if they've ever met a good one. They are such awesome smushes! Ditto for Northern breeds. They are so awesomly gregarious and fluffeh! I hate what ignorant people do to both those breed types because they think they are cool or pretty or whatever. Grumble, grumble...

I think its unfortunate that horridly bred and neglectfully raised dogs often result in unfortunate incidents that affect the whole breed(s). Obviously this logic could be extended to a lot of breeds, including the chihuahua and yorkie. It disgusts me that stupid people think its cute when a very badly bred or untrained/unsocialized small dog is "cute" because its small, when if the same poor temperament/results in a different breed would have them calling for blood.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I, personally, have had no issues with pit bulls at our dog park. We seem to live in a very unique area, though where pits are not looked down upon and feared. We don't see very many and my dogs are not the type to initiate play from anyone so they are pretty out of the way. I have never owned a pit bull so I really can't say whether people should or shouldn't take them to dog parks but we have not had any issues with the pit bulls who regularly visit our dog park. I do watch those dogs and (funny that you should mention it, monkeys23) the northern breeds. I don't view them as bad breeds and would love to own some of both types one day but those are indeed the two types I am most wary against. 

Although those poorly trained labs are a nuisance too...


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I, personally, have had no issues with pit bulls at our dog park. We seem to live in a very unique area, though where pits are not looked down upon and feared. We don't see very many and my dogs are not the type to initiate play from anyone so they are pretty out of the way. I have never owned a pit bull so I really can't say whether people should or shouldn't take them to dog parks but we have not had any issues with the pit bulls who regularly visit our dog park. I do watch those dogs and (funny that you should mention it, monkeys23) the northern breeds. I don't view them as bad breeds and would love to own some of both types one day but those are indeed the two types I am most wary against.
> 
> Although those poorly trained labs are a nuisance too...


Personally, I think dog parks are bad for any breed. They are disgusting and a meeting place for some ignorant owners that don't feel like taking time to train and mentally stimulate their dog (not saying everyone that goes there is like this, I used to go to them before I had some VERY bad experiences). As a person who keeps a tight leash on my dogs (litterally, lol) letting my dog run around with other dogs who are more fun than me is the opposite environment I'd want my dog in. My dogs do great recalls, sure. But that one time they decide they don't want to come back to me because that dog over there is WAYYYY more fun, they could get themselves in some serious trouble and land me a lawsuit or get themselves killed. Like I said, that goes for all breeds. But someone that has a pit bull and chooses to subject their dog to that uncontrolled overstimulated environment is just ASKING for trouble. A lab attacks another dog, they want the owner to pay for the vet bills. A pit attacks another dog, they want it put to sleep. Like I said in the beginning, I don't want to set my dog up for failure.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

being a responsible bulldog owner means keeping them out of situations that are setting them up for failure. they do not need to go to dog parks. there are plently of other ways to work out their extra energy and none of them involves a dog park. even if the dog has not shown any signs of DA it just takes one thing or one dog to trigger it and then you have a nightmare.

that said even if i didn't have a pitbull i would never bring a dog to a dog park. while the idea is meaning well i am sure it is a scary place to bring any breed of dog. my boy is very well exercised without ever going in a dog park.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> my mom is afraid of Cesar she refuses to admit it but you can see it when he noses her hand she jerks away if he has somthing in his mouth she just baby talks at him to let go of it and wont reach her hand out to take it from him if new people come over she screams at em to get him. so i never ever leave him alone with her becuase shes too frightend of him to really tell him no or to stop him.
> im not afraid of him at all though at first i thought i might be becuase 2 years ago i had his brother who looked very much like him who became so severly aggressive at 4 months old i could not keep him if you even told him no he would turn and attack you no snap or growl but grab you and hold you and shake not letting you go. my mom was very afraid of him Guinness was his name she did not want me to get Cesar she did not want me to get another male. so though even though im not afraid of him hurtnig her if i left him alone with her she would let him get away with anything jsut becuase shes too afraid to stop him like sometimes while he is playing with one toy he has to carry somthing in his mouth dont know why hes a little weirdo but sometimes hes not paying attention and will pick up a shoe or one of my nephews toys and i just call him over and ask him to "give" and he drops it in my hand thats that my mom however will just be like "oh Cesar you canth ave that please drop that please" and of coarse hes playing so he just wags his tail and keeps playing.


my fiance and i vowed to get a bull terrier at some point in our lives. Im a rescuer so it may take me awhile to find a Bull terrier in a rescue, but it's one of my dying wishes. I just love them!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Steph said:


> my fiance and i vowed to get a bull terrier at some point in our lives. Im a rescuer so it may take me awhile to find a Bull terrier in a rescue, but it's one of my dying wishes. I just love them!


Me too! That or a staffy bull but same thing, I don't want to buy a puppy. One of the rescues in my state got a few bull terrier puppies a few years back and I was so bummed we weren't in a situation to get one.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Me too! That or a staffy bull but same thing, I don't want to buy a puppy. One of the rescues in my state got a few bull terrier puppies a few years back and I was so bummed we weren't in a situation to get one.


Yea I also want a staffy at some point. I will never own any other breed than a bulldog breed  And I will always have a rescued pit in my home.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think dog parks are a good idea in general. 

I'm not saying all the owners who go are idiots or careless but it can make for some bad situations. 

People bring dogs there that they know are aggressive. Others don't realize the signs of fear or tension. 

Not to mention worms and disease. 

Some bring intact dogs worse being females in season or coming into season.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

just want to chime in that there are some good dog parks out there. i think i've seen three: VA, WI, and WA (or was it OR?). but yes, most are crappy - filled with unsocialized and untrained dogs and uncaring owners.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll always trust a pit bull over any other breed. I think it's foolish to own ANY breed without accepting their past, and understanding what they were created for. Pit bulls are not a guardian breed so fearing one seems pretty... well dumb. I've never owned a pit that would bite anyone who was strangling me.. much less turn and snap at me. I've picked up a number of pits out of the street and never once had one show ANY signs of aggression. How they react to dogs has been another story all together, but I've never had any issues when breaking two up either.

ETA: Add me to the anti- dog park group.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea I just get really po'd when people go to dog parks, and then complain when another dog is "harrassing" (just trying to play because that's what dogs DO) their dog. I just want to say "what the heck do you think is going to happen?!" I used to take my OEB to the dog park. He was not neutered at the time sometimes other male dogs would bite him. But what could I do? Nothing. It was a public park. And if I complained about them, they could complain about my dog not being fixed. So I stopped going. Then I read more about them and I was thankful I stopped. Especially when we got our female pit bull. My two have as much fun running around in the backyard with each other as the dog park.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Its sad how many people have ruined dog parks just being irrisponsable with there dogs could you imagine how awsome all dog parks would be if every dog owner was responsable?

we dont have dog parks where i live i would deff go since i trust Cesar to listen to me and i trust my OWN abilities in reading other dogs and am not afraid to chase off stupid people and their pushy dogs.
i really think dog parks are great (in theory) so long as idiots are not there but alas thats why i said in theory...


----------

